# How can I get my browsing history after someone has deleted??



## overclocking101 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok so I think one of my kids has been veiwing xxx rated sites  because lately my browsing history has been being deleted like suddenly. I know there has to be a file or something that that type of stuff gets stored somewhere in windowsI just cant find where. I'm just looking hfor proof so I can nail him with it and maybe then monitor the usage. please can someone help???


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2009)

if you dont figure out how to return the history, there is software that will do what you want and they wont be any wiser, and deleting the browser does nothing to the app, it still keeps tabs.


----------



## thraxed (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah or better yet, install a screen capture monitoring program, thats way better then looking at urls


----------



## Homeless (Jul 11, 2009)

You can try an undeleter, but it's most likely going to be overwritten already unless you have browser data on a different drive.  Assuming you use IE as the main browser, there's actually a locking feature that will block changing of anything including history / security levels


----------



## dcf-joe (Jul 11, 2009)

Which browser are you using? I have solved that exact problem with firefox before, because my dad had been doing a bit of shady browsing. I got fed up with firefox not remembering the last thing I typed it, so I went into about:config and changed things around.

Your other alternative is to install a keylogger.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 12, 2009)

Im using IE where is thislocking feature??


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 12, 2009)

If you got Vista, use parental controls - you can even control WHEN they can use the PCwith a different scheadual for every day if you wish, (when times up, it'll either log off or shut down), what games they play, what sites they see, what movies they can watch ect - It's part of Windows Live Essentials. If you are dead set on busting them and punishing figure out when they are most likely doing it and sneak up on them 



dcf-joe said:


> Which browser are you using? I have solved that exact problem with firefox before, because my dad had been doing a bit of shady browsing. I got fed up with firefox not remembering the last thing I typed it, so I went into about:config and changed things around.
> 
> Your other alternative is to install a keylogger.



Keylogger, bad idea IMO unless you pay for it from a well known company that you've heard out - it could be sendin stuff 'home' while also showing you what you are lookin for... I just think keyloggers are a bad idea in general - how would you like it if someone put one on a Pc you use and then then get to read everything you typed... passwords, emails, IMs, URLs... It creeps me out a bit =/


----------



## Snipe343 (Jul 13, 2009)

you might want to look at the cookies(just type cookies into windows search) that will let you know what website they have been on unless those were deleted too, you could also hope one of the websites had a tracking cookie and your antivirus picked it up.


----------



## Polarman (Jul 13, 2009)

You can try using Recuva to undelete those IE files in C:/USERS whatever.

http://www.recuva.com/


----------

